# WTB: Colson 3 Tier Wing Chainguard



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2014)

WTB: Colson 3 Tier Wing Chainguard. As shown in photo. Ca$h/Trade.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 24, 2014)

Recent completed listing.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281469219935


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks, good reference pic.


----------



## mynameislegion (Dec 29, 2014)

Green guard in pics is a Colson Guard. The red guard is a Shelby. Similar but not the same.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 29, 2014)

They look identical to me without a tape measure...I know the Colson winged guard is on the long side.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Sure looks the same to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Long guard used on 35 Aristocrat, 36 Commander and 36 long framed Colsons. Both ^^above^^ guards are identical except for the longer top "feather".


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

My '36 which I added the correct guard to.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2014)

Derek's '36 which he recently sold to a fellow Cabe'r


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

Green guard that Joel pictured and the one ford mike has look exactly the same to me.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 29, 2014)

My green one is the short one. I added a piece of cardboard to that one and some high tech graphics to illustrate the difference.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

JOEL said:


> My green one is the short one. I added a piece of cardboard to that one and some high tech graphics to illustrate the difference.




Now is see it Joel. Guess I need to get me eyes checked.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 7, 2015)

Still looking. $$$$


----------

